# Pet pigeon stomach/intestines growling??



## Nuklear (Oct 10, 2012)

I noticed these weird noises coming from my pigeon two days ago in the morning while I was cuddling him. He's definitely not vocalizing these sounds. They're coming from what I assume is his stomach, gizzard, gut or whatever, as if things are digesting or passing through his body, but I'm not sure if this is normal to hear so clearly in silence? 
I've never heard or noticed these noises before with my other pigeon that I keep inside with me at night (he's about 7 months).
This one is only about a month and a week old, already eating on his own as he learned more quickly than my other spoiled pidge. However he recently became a picky eater so I thought maybe he's not getting full enough from only eating the small seeds (milo seeds, and hard round dark green/brown looking peas), therefore I thought his stomach would growl out of hunger (do bird stomachs growl like ours when they're hungry??). 
So before his sleep time today I fed him regular green peas like I used to when he was a baby to see if the noises would quiet down... it did for a tiny bit during feeding him but now I'm hearing him again at night.
Is there any other organ in his body that would make such sounds? Sounds more like near his rump/lower body. His behavior appears normal, he drinks normally, droppings look fine, and flies around a lot. He has grit available... did he eat too much/too little grit?
I was even able to record the sounds https://instaud.io/3ESl (may have to put your volume up a bit, it's the 'crackly' sounds).
Has anyone else dealt with this before or knows what it could be?? I'll definitely take him to the vet if I need to, was just wondering if this is something to be urgent about or if this is something that passes within time.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

I have heard that people with other types of pet birds hear stomach gurgles. They tend to think the bird is hungry. I don’t know if that is true, but just make sure he is eating enough everyday.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*indigestion???*



Nuklear said:


> I noticed these weird noises coming from my pigeon two days ago in the morning while I was cuddling him. He's definitely not vocalizing these sounds. They're coming from what I assume is his stomach, gizzard, gut or whatever, as if things are digesting or passing through his body, but I'm not sure if this is normal to hear so clearly in silence?
> I've never heard or noticed these noises before with my other pigeon that I keep inside with me at night (he's about 7 months).
> This one is only about a month and a week old, already eating on his own as he learned more quickly than my other spoiled pidge. However he recently became a picky eater so I thought maybe he's not getting full enough from only eating the small seeds (milo seeds, and hard round dark green/brown looking peas), therefore I thought his stomach would growl out of hunger (do bird stomachs growl like ours when they're hungry??).
> So before his sleep time today I fed him regular green peas like I used to when he was a baby to see if the noises would quiet down... it did for a tiny bit during feeding him but now I'm hearing him again at night.
> ...


dear nuklear,-possibly[indigestion]-mix probotics with the seeds/h20-and infant simethicone[gas]--see if there are positive results-sincerely james waller-


----------



## 1349 (Oct 21, 2020)

I just actually heard this from one of my young pigeons aswell. Scared the living hell out of me, although mine sounds less like a growl and more like a cement mixer..


----------

